# Uci number...



## Tejay333 (Feb 6, 2013)

i am filling out the IMM1295 Application form on the CIC website and the difficulty i am having is that it is asking me for a UCI number, i don't think i have been issued one and i have researched into what to do and got mixed answers saying to put N/A or "NOT applicable" in the field, when i do this i get a pop up saying that t is supposed to have numerical characters in this field. has anyone else had this problem or has someone got any advice for me? this is the only thing stopping me uploading my application.... thanks.
:confused2:


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

This is what I could find:



> UCI stands for “unique client identifier.” It is also known as a client identification number (client ID). It appears on official documents you get from Citizenship and Immigration Canada (CIC). It has four numbers, a hyphen and four more numbers. (Example: 0000-0000).
> 
> If you are applying to CIC for the first time, you will not yet have a UCI. If so, and you are filling out a form that asks for one, write “Not Applicable” or “N/A” in the space provided


. What is a UCI?
If the N/A or leaving it blank doesn't work, maybe you can try 0000-0000?


----------



## Tejay333 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info, I tried putting in 0000-0000 only to be informed the - is not acceptable, only numeric's and 8 numbers are allowed. So I have put in 00000000 which has worked, thank you. Still having a few problems so I might be back, again thanks.:focus:


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

i was having heaps of problems with filling in the forms, no response from the myCIC helpsite either, it turned out the versions of Adobe or PDF Exchange being used on the various computers i attempted this on were being temperamental (i couldnt select a visa type so couldn't submit or save anything!) i took me 5 attempts on 3 computers but it all worked fine in the end on a computer using Mozilla Firefox as the browser and the latest version of Adobe Reader.


----------



## Tejay333 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for that, I'm having similar problems, downloading the form saying I require the most up to date version (even tried on a brand new laptop and got the same message). I will try firefox, watch this space.


----------

